# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  [Guide] How to remove "waves" in interlaced DVDs?

## Gladys123

Hi Myce members, meet you here again!

If you are fond of shooting videos with Sony, Canon and Panasonic cameras/camcorders, you should be familiar with interlaced (usually marked as i) and progressive scan (marked as p).
(About interlaced video and progressive video)
Intuitively, progressive will give you a better, sharp, and crisper picture.

In my experience it is very common for PAL movie DVDs to be flagged as interlaced, especially combo DVDs in your Blu-ray set. As for DVD player, its either progressive scan or not progressive scan. If you happen to have the latter, it would be confused when you playback this DVD for that therere many tiny waves in the middle if you enlarge the picture. However, its nothing to worry about interlaced DVD because 99.9% DVDs can be de-interlaced to form a progressive image.

Now lets see how to get progressive DVD movie with Pavtube BDMagic.
(About Pavtube Blu-ray Ripper)

After loading disc to Pavtube BDMagic, you will find the pen-like Edit icon lighten up. Hit it to enter Video Editor.



Edit icon:



Switch to Effect tab, find Deinterlacing option. Check it and you will find the difference between Original Preview and Output Preview section:



Confirm the change by clicking OK, now you can start to convert. 
Ok done, isnt it simple? Feel free to download a trial and start your wonderful journey:-)

Note: the Edit icon is unavailable if you choose to output a Directly Copy.

----------


## Atlantisi

Pse nuk shkruan Shqip por anglisht,ky është forum i Shqiptarëve?

----------

